# Nikon D7000 Back focusing issues.



## otto0713 (Oct 8, 2012)

I am all set to buy the Nikon D7000 from Amazon- But wait a minute, they took their inventory off the product page stating that customers were returning and complaining of problems with this Nikon product. I had heard from others both camera technicians and web sites that this camera can have back focusing issues, but I figured that those bugs would be long gone two years after its release. Is Nikon trying to "pull a fast one" here by releasing an inventory of defective cameras to the Amazon buying public? It appears that this may be the case.

Unfortunately there is no way of finding out why Amazon has discontinued selling the Nikon D7000 at this time and Nikon isn't liable to to release its verdict on an issue that potentially could cost them tens of thousands of dollars in return/recall costs and add to that the re-furbishing expenses of these defective cameras not only seems better off not admitted. Their apparent lack of interest in the common consumer spending $1300.00 FOR A KNOWN DEFECTIVE PRODUCT REALLY IS INTOLORABLE!

Is there anyone out there to really vouch for Nikon quality control and set this straight? Or, as I have recently discovered, it takes several Nikon calls and returns for them to "adjust" the camera and return it back to the poor guy who believed that they were without fault, before a spokesperson admits their mistake. I am hesitant to buy the D7000 and now I've heard that they are experiencing problems with the 600: though far fewer than the D7000. As far as I am concerned Nikon should take the hit and fully confess that its either poor quality control or a major design flaw that is inherent to this particular camera. What do you think? 

UPDATE:
As of this afternoon the item is again available from Amazon direct. I looked at B&H Photo out of New York (huge camera store), and the same D7000 w/ the kit lens 24-85 (same price as Amazon, $1296.00) had 287 customer reviews with the worst review rated 3 stars! There were no back-focus problems. In fact the average review of this product from this outlet was 4.8! What does this tell you? I don't believe that B&H holds back bad reviews. Maybe Amazon gets the "questionable D7000's" from Nikon because they are such a large web-based outlet.


----------



## SCraig (Oct 8, 2012)

Believe what you want.  Personally I've not heard of anyone having a back-focus problem with a D7000, however if you get one and it does have a back-focus problem, then adjust it to suit yourself.  There are fine focus adjustments in the firmware.


----------



## 1911Driver (Oct 18, 2012)

Otto, (My name is Andrew) I experienced photo quality issues with my D7000.  I did have to fine tune my D7000, not for focus, but general soft image issues. I was comparing images to my wife's Canon 60D.  The 60D is a nice camera.  If you get the D7000, I'd recomend an 18-200 lens instead of 18-55. I'd change to ADOBE RGB for color, I'd shoot in Vivid mode and fine tune my images from there.  Images were cool. Normal light temeratue setting that Nikon uses seems to be 5000 K, I'd bump it up to 5400K. The viewer on the Nikon is not as sharp as Canon, so it is deceptive when comparing images based on that. Back focus issue are easily addressed in settings. I did not experience any. I hope this helps. I am digging my D7000 after some initial hair pulling.


----------



## Patriot (Oct 19, 2012)

I haven't had any problems with my camera. If you can fix the problem yourself then I don't see why it's so big of a problem.


----------

